# Looking for a mentor in Sydney



## Rofer (5 March 2014)

Hello I'm a beginner on stock trade and I wanna learn. I know this might look like a desperate move but I I think this my last bet to actually find someone who is willing teach and I'm willing to put on the hard work if any one out there is interested pls email me at xixroferxix@hotmail.com sorry for my bad English


----------

